# Have a favorite course to play?



## fore (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you have a course, you tend to visit more often then others? Have one that sticks out as your favorite? Share your favorite course with the rest of us.

For me, its the Marine Golf Course at Kaneohe Bay, Oahu. While stationed in hawaii, i stumbled upon this golf course. Best one i played on in my life. The beauty and the experience to play right on the ocean was breath taking. The front 9 were challenging and the back 9 were right on the ocean. Verp picture perfect if you know what i mean.


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never played outside of Newfoundland, but there is one here called the woods that I've always liked. It has no water hazards, which as a beginner, I hate, and it's also actually stuck out in the woods at the end of a dirt road, so there's a charming remoteness to it. On a nice day, it's just you, the trees, the birds, and a few other golfers.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

Ooh, some far away players eh?

Well, I haven't golfed outside of United States. Since I live in a small town, there aren't any golf places around. So I go to the next big city, Ventura, and I golf there. I'd say it is fairly big, not a professional one. Although, they keep the grass healthy.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I live out in the booney's of Canada so there aren't very many courses around. But out of the few, my person favourite is the Buck Ridge Golf Course. The course is well maintained and holes are fun and challenging. Also, the owner is an amazing person. He even comes out and golfs with us on the odd occasion.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

MarczO said:


> I live out in the booney's of Canada so there aren't very many courses around. But out of the few, my person favourite is the Buck Ridge Golf Course. The course is well maintained and holes are fun and challenging. Also, the owner is an amazing person. He even comes out and golfs with us on the odd occasion.


That happened to my uncle one time. He was golfing and the owner was looking for a competitor. It was a rare occasion because the owner had just came from a trip and had to loosen up.

All in all, my uncle was annihilated. Although the owner had a stray of bad luck in the pits.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Once my family and i went on vacation to ireland and of course we took advantage of the golf courses. They were so beautiful, better than the ones here in the states. Great experience, everyone should take a trip there.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

BigL said:


> Once my family and i went on vacation to ireland and of course we took advantage of the golf courses. They were so beautiful, better than the ones here in the states. Great experience, everyone should take a trip there.


I'm from Ireland, actually. I'm irish and Italian.

I actually do remember the courses, and the ones I played on were right next the beach with all of the surfers and rocks. It was a beautiful sunset.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

I have also heard how great the courses in Ireland are great. Envious that some of you have been lucky enough to play some.

My favorite personal course is a little par three near where I live. It isn't a big club by any means, and is a very easy course. But I have been playing at this course since my first golf game and it is still great fun to go down there with friends and try to shoot for under par. Closest I've gotten so far is one over.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Courses*

I have alot of great courses where I live but I have really heard alot of great thing about the courses in Ireland also.

Around here we have Sawgrass where TPC is played, alot of great rounds can be played at the private country clubs like Marsh Landing, Julington Creek, and Glen Kernan Golf & Country Club. Any of these have well maintained grass and greens, helpful staff, and a variety of holes to play through. In Jax, you can never be bored with course selection.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Not so much my favourite course but oaks golf club, it's a really strong community and prides itself on giving the best service to it's members. Recently it was burnt down, yet they insisted in staying open(club house burnt down).


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

The country club by my house is pretty good. It isnt like the ones ive played in Florida but it works pretty good for when i need to get out of the house.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Theres a few clubs near my location. I was driving along a motorway and spotted a lovely course. I stopped off and asked how much per round, they said I couldn't play because it's where all the stars play. I'll get the name next time I pass!


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the courses they have out in Vegas. Especially the Royal Links course. That is an awesome place to go if you want to play the holes that the real pros get to play. It gives you a taste of what real golf is.


----------



## TiderInsider (Apr 1, 2006)

Shoal Creek in Birmingham, AL (had the PGA Champ there a couple of times)
Fortunately the US Junior Qualifying was there for 3 year in a row. So I got to play a practice round and then the 36 hole event for a whopping $10. 

Old Waverly in West Point, MS (Ladies US Open in 99)
I was a member there, so I got to play here a lot.


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, you got to play 36 holes for $10!?! How come it was so cheap? 

Although I love to play I only play at my local course. 36 holes moderate difficulty. Conditions are great though, we have a fantastic grounds crew and they are very strict about rules while playing.

I wish i could maybe travel somewhere for a week or so, and just golf. That would be great but at the moment I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

My first course is my favorite, Prestwick in Woodbury, MN. I haven't been golfing long so I don't have the course experience that many of you have, but there's something about the first real course (not municipal or par 3) that sticks with you.

I used to drive by the course on weekday afternoons on my way to work and envy everyone who could be out on that beautiful course in the middle of the day, so my first round out there I took the day off and golfed at 11am! It was fantastic, and the start of my new golf addiction!

I'd love to golf down in Palm Springs sometime after I have a little more experience.


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

*My favorite*

I have played some of the great course, including Pebble Beach and Spyglass Hill. I would guess that of the 100 top public courses in Golf Digest I have played maybe 50 of them.

MY two overall favorites are Port Ludlow on the Puget Sound in Washington and Tokatee on the Mackenzie River in Oregon. Both are out of the way course but well worth the effort to go to. 

One time at Port Ludlow, I was playing with my usual golf buddy and these two scraggly guys that we did know joined us. I mean they looked like they got off a steamer ship or something. 

After a few holes we hit a slow down at one of the high points on the course and got to chatting. I ask one of the guys what do like to do when you are not golfing. 

He looks at me and points his finger towards the sound and says. 

"You see that 3 master sitting there?"
I look and see this magnificant clipper ship in the bay like it was something from the days of Drake and Magellan. 

"Well". he continues, "My mate and our wifes just finished sailing around the world in it" 
I was awestruck, these were not the mere scrags I thought they were.

"Where are the wifes",, I ask?

"They are swabbing the decks because they lost a bet" .

"We all decided the first thing we would do when we finished our trip would be to go golfing". 

"Of course traditions says you should swab down the deck, so the wifes are keeping the tradition alive, while we start another one"? 

"What was the bet", I asked? 

"Can,t tell you that", he laughs as he gets up to hit his tee shot. 

Never did hit another good shot that day, wondering what that bet might have been.  

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey, Jennifer, I've played in Woodbury too. Can't remember the name of the course though - maybe it was the same one. I used to live in Cottage Grove and worked in Stillwater, so I'd drive through Woodbury back and forth each day. Is it still growing by leaps and bounds? Haven't lived there for a few years.

Now that I'm back in Canada, I don't have a favorite course yet. I just moved out the west coast a year ago, so I haven't had time to officially come up with a favorite course.

My favorite course in Minnesota was the one at Lutsen, just off the ski runs (not the dopey par three at the resort itself - that one sucks). It's at Olympic class course and the holes are all at different altitudes, so the view of Lake Superior is fantastic. Great course when it's open - closed a lot due to weather though. Used to go skiing there in the winter too as well as dog sledding.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

I like the badlands in Vegas. I usually like links style courses too. NO TREES FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Walsall golf club in england


----------



## Anthony8366 (Nov 14, 2006)

My favourite course is the course at the One and Only Ocean Club on Paradise Island in the bahamas...

Anthony Korculanic


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

Great Barr Golf Club in England


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Hard to name a true favorite. I play my local course most, but that is because of the reasonable cost (I'm a district resident), and because I can usually find a friend to pair up with when I'm not playing in a club tournament. 

But I also occasionally play a number of excellent courses in the region, and in the summer I love to play some of the great mountain courses here in Colorado. Breckenridge Golf Club is a Jack Nicklaus design, and Keystone Ranch was designed by Robert Trent Jones. Up in the northern side of Denver is a Hale Irwin course, Indian Peaks, and a Perry Dye course called Riverdale Dunes. South of me is another RTJ course called Arrowhead Golf Club. Some of these upscale courses are just too expensive to play on a regular basis for a common working stiff like me though.


----------



## kengolf80 (Dec 18, 2006)

Myrtle Beach/Wilmington Area

Glen Dornoch and Rivers Edge. Great views and both on the water. Very tough when the wind is blowing.


----------



## Tiger-Whoops (Dec 23, 2006)

My local course tilagte forest golf centre has anyone else played here i is a very tugh course where no hole isn't tree lined and had distinct features making it a great course to practice


----------



## spectator (Dec 27, 2006)

Robert Trent Jones, Jr. picks his favorite courses in the interview (done by me) linked here. Hope you like it. -Austin


----------



## JLine05 (Dec 26, 2006)

My favorite course that I play is the Tribute in Frisco TX. It is a compilation of the best 18 holes of Scotland. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

Whenever me and my friends decided to have a San Diego golf vacation, we usually spend it at Pala Mesa Resort Golf Course. My friends and I absolutely loved it there. I think it is one of the most beautiful golf courses in the San Diego area. It also has the perfect climate which is great for playing golf.


----------



## Josh (Oct 5, 2010)

*Big Sugar Golf Club in Pea Ridge Arkansas*

I wanted to let you all know about a real gem buried deep in the heart of northwest Arkansas. This course is 7200 yards from the tips and is the second most challenging course in the state. It is the proving ground for novices and seasoned golfers alike. If you want to put your game to the test, you have got to play this course. Don't go for the amenities, the pro shop, or the people. The course will speak for it's self. If you would like more information, e-mail me at [email protected]
or go to their website at Big Sugar Golf Club. You'll be glad you did!


----------

